# 2WIRE and AirPort Extreme Card



## velvetrascal (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, its been a week. Talked to SBC (IP provider and 2WIRE provider) they walk me thru what i have been doing previously. My AirPort icon is still "dimmed".(grey). While i am getting gray!  
System Pref>Network>Airport-red,"airport is turned on but is not connceted to a network"
Assistant>"location"> I use AirPort to connect to the INternet wirelessly">Other AirPort Network">"preferred network name">2WIRE***>"Password"> i type the WEP password>
Error message comes up, i typed an invalid password. 

In the drop down menu...every time i put the data in for "Other"(2WIRE does not show-only linkap, and linksys) and try to complete, an error comes up, saying, "There is an error connecting to 2WIRE***" 
Diagnostics only work with base stations(which i dont have)
The HomePortal is 1 feet from my computer! I tried to turn the antenna too...

Any ideas what is going on? What i need to do to able to connect my 2 WIRE?


Thanks


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Are you trying to connect to a PC or a Mac?


----------



## velvetrascal (Jun 12, 2006)

Power Mac, running Tiger


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Have you got an AirPort Extreme Base Station and an AirPort Extreme Card?


----------



## velvetrascal (Jun 12, 2006)

I have an AirPort Extreme Card, no Base Station


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there an AirPort card in each computer? I'm not sure but I think you might neeed a Base Station. If you find no help here, I advise that you go to an Apple Store and ask in there.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I think the key to the problem is here:

_ i type the WEP password>
Error message comes up, i typed an invalid password. _

Start by turning off WEP and see if you can connect. Then you can turn it back on and try getting the passwords to synch. Actually, given how ridiculously easy it is to break WEP passwords, you are better off with WPA if it is supported by your access point.


----------



## extrados (Jun 21, 2006)

Using an ethernet connection, go to http://gateway.2wire.net > Home Network > Wireless Settings to verify what you should be connecting with. I personally change the WEP key from the default to something easier to remember like my phone number with area code (10 digits, so it works fine). If you can change the wireless channel and power, I'd do that. If your Mac still doesn't list the 2WIRExxx network, try disabling and then enabling Wireless in the Home Network page. If you still don't see the network at that point, you may want to reset your 2Wire to factory by holding down the reset switch in the back between the USB and ethernet ports. You'll have to set it back up from scratch with your keycode and username/password using http://gateway.2wire.net/setup -- MAKE SURE TO WRITE DOWN YOUR INFO BEFORE RESETTING TO FACTORY.

Hope this helps,
extrados


----------

